# Suckling cat



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

My 15-month-old Maine Coon has a habit of suckling and licking at my face from time to time. When he was a kitten he did this every time he got on my lap - paws round neck, start slurping! Now he's a lot bigger he does it less often, only when I'm in bed going to sleep. I have to hang on to his frantically kneading paws or I'll get clawmarks. Eventually he drops off to sleep with his face on the pillow.

I take it this is a display of affection, as if I'm his mother. Or is it possibly a show of dominance? Should I gently discourage it as a babyish habit? He is very much 'my' cat, and my family already thinks he's a 'mummy's boy'. We have 2 other cats, including his littermate, and they all get along really well.

Thanks for any thoughts on this one!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

My Raggie male who is nearly 18 months still suckles occasionally.He has done this since he was a kitten.I dont think it is a dominance related habit,more a comfort thing.I just leave him to it, it doesnt bother me and it is getting less often without me stopping it.He had a few behaviour issues in his early months so I would rather he grew out of this himself than risk breaking the bond that has taken a long time to build.


----------



## brenny (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a similar situation. I have 2 kittens -- approximately 10 weeks old, both are male (not siblings). One of the kittens will "nurse" on the other kitten (on his belly area). The other kitten allows him to do this. The nursing kitten was weaned when we got him -- 6 1/2 weeks, on solid food, and only "occasionally" would return to nurse on his mother--or so I was told. Any suggestions, I really don't want this behavior to continue into their adulthood. Thanks!


----------



## Becksie (Sep 24, 2008)

My Cat is how 15 months old and has always suckled on my fleecy blanket that I have on my sofa or on my dressing gown, I don't think he will ever stop doing this!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

brenny said:


> I have a similar situation. I have 2 kittens -- approximately 10 weeks old, both are male (not siblings). One of the kittens will "nurse" on the other kitten (on his belly area). The other kitten allows him to do this. The nursing kitten was weaned when we got him -- 6 1/2 weeks, on solid food, and only "occasionally" would return to nurse on his mother--or so I was told. Any suggestions, I really don't want this behavior to continue into their adulthood. Thanks!


If your kitten was only 6 1/2 weeks when you got him ,then that is probably why he is doing this.Kittens who leave mum to early are more likely to display these and other behaviour problems.Kittens ideally should stay with mum and littermates till 12 weeks these extra weeks are when they develop their social skills and "manners" something humans are not equiped to teach them.It is going to be difficult to stop unless the other kitten himself objects.You can gently remove him when you see him doing it and distract with a game but when your not around it will be up to your other kitten to put a stop to it.It is something they usually grow out of .


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I made a similar thread a few weeks ago as Chaucer was soaking my face and keeping me awake all night with the suckling on my nose, chin, neck, ear, etc. We adopted him at about 5 wks from a shelter--over here they are far more lax about these things (ie its more important to find a home for them and get them off the streets than to wait for a good age to adopt out) and he was eating solids. 

He's slowly getting better. I've tried to distract him with my fingers and hand so he sucks on them and not my face. Curiously, although all the adult cats like him and clean him, and he cuddles and plays with everyone, he has no interest in suckling on anyone but me really (a little on the OH but his beard is not pleasing to Mr Kitten). We put them in their own room at night so I can sleep, and during the day I just offer my fingers instead when he goes for my face.


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks. I'll stop worrying about it then. I guess he'll grow out of it sometime, but as Maine Coons take a while to mature, this might not be anytime soon...!


----------



## hayleyj08 (Jul 26, 2011)

My 12 week old kittens also suckle - Jerry suckles on his own belly quite often, usually just before/after he sleeps. His brother sees him doing this and suckles Jerry's shoulder. I find it strange that Ben suckles his brother but never himself, and that Jerry only ever does it to himself! They make very loud sucking noises. I have checked to see that Jerry's tummy is not sore and there doesnt appear to be anything there. I can distract Ben but Jerry is like in a trance, purring and kneading away, nothing will stop him! I'm not worrying about it too much, just hoping he will grow out of it.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

hayleyj08 said:


> My 12 week old kittens also suckle - Jerry suckles on his own belly quite often, usually just before/after he sleeps. His brother sees him doing this and suckles Jerry's shoulder. I find it strange that Ben suckles his brother but never himself, and that Jerry only ever does it to himself! They make very loud sucking noises. I have checked to see that Jerry's tummy is not sore and there doesnt appear to be anything there. I can distract Ben but Jerry is like in a trance, purring and kneading away, nothing will stop him! I'm not worrying about it too much, just hoping he will grow out of it.


I should have added in my earlier post that Henry and Ellie used to suckle just like this when they were little. Henry nursed on himself (he's got some large cat nipples for a boy!) and Ellie nursed on him. Then they discovered that Aber was kind of like their mom, so they turned to him. One of them even gave him a little red mark on his belly, like a hickey. He was not a fan of the kneading at all. Eventually it slowed down and they stopped, but since all are 11 now, I don't remember quite how long it took. They were about 10 weeks when I got them, but had been fostered so I'm not sure when they were taken from mum.


----------

